# Green Terror Tankmates in a 150 Gallon Tank



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been reading around the net for info on what to keep with these guys, but I cant seem to find anything specific for my situation.

I plan to totally revamp my tank into a Bogwood / plants and I want to know what can thrive with a GT? 

I am thinking....

Male GT
Severum (too big + peaceful)?
Britslenose plecos
Rainbow fish (boesemani)
Sterbai Cories

This is all I have at the moment off the top of my head... what do you think?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

new idea....


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Green Terror tankmates? 

 I keep changing Ideas, but I am set now on the Green Terror because of its beautiful colors...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I would stay away from rainbow fish, depending on how you are skaping your tank. If you are going to have lots of ordimants in with the fish, in theory you should be fine, provided the rainbow is big enough. 

plecos can go with anything. Keep in mind, if the pleco can be bit at, then they will be eaten. So the larger you introduce them the better. If the Green terror is juvinile then no worries.

Personally, i would stay away from corys. Although they do a great cleaning job, they will limit you. If you want to breed in the tank, if you want to add some other larger fish, you may have issues.

Severums are probably your best choice on the list. My severums have thrived with my breeding pair of green terrors. This is only my experence though. I believe that when fish pair up, it helps with agression, and fish dont get scars so easily as they can't be singled out. 

My current comunity, although very crouded, is :
3 green terrors (2 breeding pair, one young adult
2 wild columbian severums (pair)
4 jack dempsys (breeding pair)
1 oscar
1 parrot
1 ripsaw cat (11 inch)
1 common pleco (13 inch)
1 jaguar (female)

This is all in 100 gallons

When i do my 400+ plywood build they will be accumpnying

1 golden severum (male, full grown)
2 rotkeil severums
3 pbass
1 marble matoro sting ray
1 EBJD

Hopefully the fish i am keeping will help you choose ones you might like.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply... that was exactly what I was looking for. 

I really want the gold severs, should I get two pairs of them to help spread the aggression and a breeding group of green terrors? 

The thing is that I read that green terrors kill everything else in the tank when they spawn. Is that true? 

So if I go by what you say, I should get...

2 F, 1 M Green Terror
2 pairs (4) Gold severums
Maybe pair of red shoulder severum (or just 2 males)
2 BN plecos
Nice L -xx pleco like blue phantom or something
Oscar(?)

Keep in mind that my tank is 48" x 24" x 30" so I will be able to scape some good hiding places with rocks and driftwood... 

That reminds me, where can I get good driftwood from? Not the stumps or branchy ones, but the solid curved ones?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Silver Dollars make very good tank mates!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

3 green terrors (2 breeding pair, one young adult
2 wild columbian severums (pair)
4 jack dempsys (breeding pair)
1 oscar
1 parrot
1 ripsaw cat (11 inch)
1 common pleco (13 inch)
1 jaguar (female)

What kind of filtration you got for that load?? thats a lot of fish for 100 gallon and I thought I was over crowded lol. 

IMO: 2 Severums with the 3 Green Terrors but full grown I can't see you having that many fish in there unless you move to a 6 foot tank.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmm... yeah that makes good sense. I wish I could have a 6 footer, but I bought my current tank for a very low price... and don't have the extra to spend on a new 6 footer  

So, I should do only one pair of gold severums, with breeding group of 3 Green Terrors? 

What about an oscar, or tinfoil barbs? I currently have two large tinfoils at 9-10 inches. 

Thanks for the responses! 

also ----> I don't care if the tank isn't full of fish, I would rather have happy, healthy fish than stressed and crammed fish...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

iKuik said:


> also ----> I don't care if the tank isn't full of fish, I would rather have happy, healthy fish than stressed and crammed fish...


Don't do the Oscar then. Your Tinfoil barbs are probably not even done growing yet, so there's going to be a lack of swimming space in a 4 footer.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

okay, so if all become full grown, is my tank fully stocked when I have?:

2 BNPs
1 Blue phantom
2 Gold Sevs (1M,1F)
1M, 2F Green Terrors
2 Tinfoil barbs


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

iKuik said:


> okay, so if all become full grown, is my tank fully stocked when I have?:
> 
> 2 BNPs
> 1 Blue phantom
> ...


I would do a different pleco than the BNP's


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> 3 green terrors (2 breeding pair, one young adult
> 2 wild columbian severums (pair)
> 4 jack dempsys (breeding pair)
> 1 oscar
> ...


Running 2 fx5s with weekly water changes. Fish all well fed, and happy. No ordiments in the tank = more swimming space. Its not ideal but it will have to do.
Green terrors do not kill everything when they spawn. the tank i had them in when they did spawn was 70 gallon and had the pair or rotkeils in with them. The fish i know that should be bread in there own tank, are jack dempseys, as they WILL kill everything. I did have designated sections of the tank though so either pair would take up a section of the tank. Keep in mind, SA cichlids will not usually breed in a comunity setup. I had one exception to this, and that was wild columbian severums, and that is because they are mouth brooders.

If i were you, i would stay away from oscars. In my opinion, they only look good when they are in a tank that is 400 gallons +. I didnt buy mine, some one exploded there tank and had to give him up. There are many other cooler cichlids you could go with.

What i recomend is starting up your tank with just the pair of terrors, and maybe a couple of larger plecos. Then, as you get the aquascaping where you want it, add more fish. Make SURE you add fish that can handle the agression. I recomend buying them in pairs when you add cichlids if you have the option.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's 5 big cichlids and 2 gigantic Tinfoil barbs. I'd say you were done with bigger fish, if it were my setup. However, you can have a few more plecos that don't put out as much waste if you like. The L128 and BNP's don't put out much waste, at least compared to the Panaque. And plecos don't require nearly as much space territory-wise, as the other fish , since they obviously don't swim around nearly as much.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Aaron said:


> I would do a different pleco than the BNP's


For what reason? just wondering....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

iKuik said:


> For what reason? just wondering....


BNP dont do well with most SA larger cichlids. Unless the BNP have lots of hiding places and they are full grown. Keep in mind, most fish can go together. It all depends on aquascaping. I would say start the tank up and running, then finalize your idea on what you want


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay... Then I will try to find a couple of full grown ones... 

And that's exactly what I planned. I want the entire tank perfect before adding the majority of fish. Maybe even first putting plecos in so they can find their territory and then see how to scape it so that many fish can hide at different times. 

Thanks for the advice by the way, I am going to have more patience than my other setups on this one


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 BNP's in with my JD's and Chocolate Cichlid in this tank: 









Not saying that it will work every time or for everyone, as I lost a few in the beginning (also had an Oscar). However, if the plecos are there first and are there in sufficient numbers, the cichlids get used to seeing them and don't bother them. There are > 30 plecos in that tank. It's still risky though, especially if you have valuable ones, but I've not had a problem except in the earliest days. The smallest pleco I have in there is a BNP which is 3 inches. I put him in there as I had nowhere for him to go when he was 2 inches. Oh yeah, I also have 30+ cories in there. I got them before I got the Oscar (which is long gone now), and 2 incidents in the beginning, but not for over a year now.

But this is one of those YMMV things.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I would drop the tinfoils bud, I had 4 in a 90 gallon and they are just pigs and need more room.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

whoa bio load for sure.. I still remember when i had green terrors.. I kept them in a 55gal, this is back when i thought a 55gal was big lol. I had 2 male green terrors, 1 oscar (who got picked on all the time but seemed ok with that), and 3 common plecs. They all produced soooo much waste i had to clean the filters every other day or they would overflow (aquaclear 70, aquaclear 50, fluval 1 for little bit of under water circulation)


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

K, 4 feet is too small for tinfoils and I don't have enough for a school... so whats the next best option for Algae eating plecos?


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> BNP dont do well with most SA larger cichlids. Unless the BNP have lots of hiding places and they are full grown. Keep in mind, most fish can go together. It all depends on aquascaping. I would say start the tank up and running, then finalize your idea on what you want


Yes that has been my experience as well.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

iKuik said:


> K, 4 feet is too small for tinfoils and I don't have enough for a school... so whats the next best option for Algae eating plecos?


Talk to Charles, he's got some big algae eaters, I just picked up a L191 and he still has one left.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Panaque produce a lot of waste and are not great algae eaters. I think the L200/L200a's are much better algae eaters.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

so where can I get good driftwood?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

either find it and sink it, or buy it off another member. I have some pieces i am not going to keep, you can come check them out if you want


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Charles currently has some, and for nice Manzanita, April has tons of interesting pieces.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I have 2 BNP's in with my JD's and Chocolate Cichlid in this tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For algae cleaning, BNPs are the best. My BNPs were breeding in my 120 G (4x2x2) with a few severums + uraus, and they didnt bother the plecos. I had lot of woods in there. I also put BNPs in my previous male show Africans' tank (108G) and they also bred in there with no threat. Just make sure they have lots of hiding place. Woods are the best, even better than the pleco caves for breeding.


----------

